# Likes his new crate so far...



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

So Brinkley's HUGE crate came today!  I could get in that thing!!!

I put a wee pad in it, made him a bed place, and put a small dish of his food and water in there. The door is open, and it is just sitting here in the computer room right now, but he is in it! He was really unsure of getting in at first. Now he is laying in his bed and will get up to get a bite of food and get back on his bed...so far so good!!!









Any extra tips for making sure he likes it in there-especially when the door is shut? -_- I am sure that is going to be when he doesn't like it at all!!! Especially since the only time he has been in one is when he was at the vet to be neutered and he was really spacey and/or asleep that whole day!

I am going to trade his house in the kitchen for this crate for the rest of the week so that he will sleep in it while we are gone, and get used to it. 
I REALLY need to find some smaller wee pads! They have to make some! I need about 2/3 to half the size of these. This size will work, but doesn't give him much room when his bed/food is in there too.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Great!!







Yes put toys in there, toys that he can chew on that wont have anyparts break of that he can choke on. Also put a treat in there that he only gets when he is in his cage. Caesar gets half of a soft beef and cheese twisted treat and I also stick in this huge edible bone. I get them from walmart they come in a pack of 2 and they are very very thick and made out of dog biscut material. I put those in there with him until they get thin. THey are so thick he just scrapes them with his teeth. When they get thin enought that I dont feel comfortable leaving them in there with him when we arent home (scared he could break off a piece and choke) then I give them to him when we are home to eat in the living room. Caesar doesnt even have to be 'put in' his cage now. He just walks in when he sees we put it up on the bed and turn the tv on. He loves the treats I think and also the quiet time to sleep.  We had problems with him spilling his water bowl so we got one that hooks on to the side of the cage so he can't knock it over, it works great. We got it at Petsmart. Hope these ideas help  Also when we used to put the wee wee pads in there we folded them up some so they didnt take up a ton of space. Now he just has a blanket, his little blue fleece blanket, on the floor, he hold his pee and poo until we let him out now.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Last night we put him in it for an hour or two while we went to a ballgame..came home to a SHREDDED wee pad!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Tlunn-awww, I read somewhere that you're not suppose to put a pad or newspaper in their crate because they go psycho on them.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 9 2004, 01:47 PM
> *Tlunn-awww, I read somewhere that you're not suppose to put a pad or newspaper in their crate because they go psycho on them.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15574*


[/QUOTE]

Makes sense...I am going to try it tonight when we go to the ballgame and not put a pad and see if he potties...the tray washes...and he does too..so it will be a good test...see if he can/will hold it until he has a pad available...


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

how old is he again? im sure he can hold it for 2 hours.







good luck!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

8 months...oh yeah...he holds it all night!!!


----------



## rrtcookie (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi guys!!!! As some of you know my baby is coming home soon








One of my MANY questions is: What do you do at night when you are going to sleep? We are planning on putting her on her crate at night, next to our bed... but if she is not supposed to go potty on her crate -and she will be too young to hold it all night







- Do i get up EVERY hour







or do i let her go there at night?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rrtcookie_@Nov 9 2004, 05:45 PM
> *Hi guys!!!! As some of you know my baby is coming home soon
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

We tried the crate thing at night with Caesar, but he cried so he has been in bed with us at night since the 2nd night we had him.







She will wake u up before the night is over, that is for sure. Caesar would wake up wide awake and ready to play at 4am for a while when we first got him. I dont know for sure, but i think she will probably bark, whine, cry, when she wants out, cause he sure did when he woke up at all.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Nov 9 2004, 03:01 PM
> *8 months...oh yeah...he holds it all night!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I would definantely not worry about putting a pee pad in there if hes 8 months old, we only did it with Caesar when he was younger and we used the cloth pads so he didnt shred any. Good luck


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I am not planning on him having to be in there much...he sleeps with us..and has the run of the kitchen, den, and livingroom when we are gone and does excellent!







(I know that is going to jinx it b/c I bragged on him!







)
But, I want to make sure he knows what to do/not to do while in the crate-in case he has to be in it for a bit when we go to visit at Thanksgiving.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rrtcookie_@Nov 9 2004, 06:45 PM
> *Hi guys!!!! As some of you know my baby is coming home soon
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Well, I used to keep Abby beside my bed in her crate - she still does, but she stays on my bed for half the night now!









She used to wake me up at around 1am with little whines to take her to the potty. I did take her for the first couple of weeks because she was sooo little (6 1/2 weeks), but by about 9 weeks, I started to put her in there and ignore her when she cried. Her crate is a smaller travel one (she doesn't stay in there of a day, it's just a sleeping area) and the whole thing has a towel and blankets on it, so she wouldn't go potty in it. She never once had an accident. I just made sure that I took her potty as soon as I woke up. For a while, that was at 3am (a worried mummy!!) and then it slowly got later. 

Now I take her out right before bed, she sleeps in bed with me until about 11pm, sometimes a little later and then in the crate until I wake up at 4.30 - 5.00am. I take her potty straight away then and then she hops back to bed with me until 5.30am, somtimes 6am.

I remember you said your puppy will be around 9-10 weeks when you get her (is that right??), she should be okay to stay in until early morning without going potty in her bed


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

gruffi was 5 weeks when we got him. and he hasnt had an accident since he was 2 months old. we would wake up every 2 hours to take him outside. mostly because he would pee in his sleep. lol. my poor baby!


----------



## rrtcookie (Oct 30, 2004)

Sunshine... you are my life-saver







Thank you again, i'll let you know how it goes.














> _Originally posted by Sunshine+Nov 9 2004, 11:36 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I used to keep Abby beside my bed in her crate - she still does, but she stays on my bed for half the night now!









She used to wake me up at around 1am with little whines to take her to the potty. I did take her for the first couple of weeks because she was sooo little (6 1/2 weeks), but by about 9 weeks, I started to put her in there and ignore her when she cried. Her crate is a smaller travel one (she doesn't stay in there of a day, it's just a sleeping area) and the whole thing has a towel and blankets on it, so she wouldn't go potty in it. She never once had an accident. I just made sure that I took her potty as soon as I woke up. For a while, that was at 3am (a worried mummy!!) and then it slowly got later. 

Now I take her out right before bed, she sleeps in bed with me until about 11pm, sometimes a little later and then in the crate until I wake up at 4.30 - 5.00am. I take her potty straight away then and then she hops back to bed with me until 5.30am, somtimes 6am.

I remember you said your puppy will be around 9-10 weeks when you get her (is that right??), she should be okay to stay in until early morning without going potty in her bed








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15673
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## rrtcookie (Oct 30, 2004)

i'll try an wake up as much as i can







let's see how that goes.....





> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Nov 10 2004, 10:54 AM
> *gruffi was 5 weeks when we got him.  and he hasnt had an accident since he was 2 months old.  we would wake up every 2 hours to take him outside.  mostly because he would pee in his sleep.  lol.  my poor baby!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

During the day I take Sadie out every hour or so. At night tho, I let her fuss before I take her out. She likes the crate and has pretty much slept through the night from the beginning. She was 14 weeks when we got her. When our older dog was a puppy I had to get up during the night for the first few weeks. 

Let your dog whimper and then get up and take the puppy out but don't talk too much. Be very quiet and calm and then put her back in the crate and turn the light off and go back to sleep. Soon they will understand that it isn't time to get up and they will sleep longer and longer without having to get up during the night. Sadie's trick, after the time change, was to wake up at 6 or 7 AM. I did just as I described above and put her back in the crate and now she sleeps till 9-10. Don't wake them up at night - they'll let you know when they need to go out.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

We have a weird little system with Martini. She is put in her crate next to my bed around 10:30. She will whimper around 2:30 or 3, so I take her to do her business, and then I let her sleep in my bed. I found this works better because my boyfriend gets up 45 minutes earlier then me and she likes to snuggle while he is getting ready. What typically happens is, he wakes up, takes her to the bathroom, and then sets her back on my bed where she will curl up in a ball, under the covers where his butt was (I think she just likes it because it is warm). I then scoot over so she warms me up too!








I too use a "travel crate" (for a larger dog, 35lbs) so it is very roomie for her. I like to use it because she knows it's time for bed when she is in there. The other reason is really pretty ridiculous







... it's because when she used to have to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night she would come right up to my face and let out a whimper which used to scare the CRAP out of me!!! :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## rrtcookie (Oct 30, 2004)

I'll definitely try this, i want her to sleep in our bed..eventually, so i think getting her use to it, little by little will help. thank u..  







> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Nov 10 2004, 01:57 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I feel like the mean mommy...We plan to crate train our puppy and not allow her to sleep with us. I have three children (of the human kind) who never slept in our bed. I have friends that still have six year olds in bed with them. Anyway, I'm the cranky type when I sleep. I'm a light sleeper to begin with, and well, let's just say hormones play a role (one of those things my mother never told me about!) The thought of having my husband in there with me is bad enough some nights, I cannot imagine a pup. Now that's not to say that I wouldn't let her sleep with my children, but I think she'd have to be completely potty trained and fully grown before I'd allow it.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

We'll see SaltyMalty









i gave in within 3 days...and it was because of my mom!! she fell in love with sprite. lol. 

honestly, i like it when they sleep in bed with me(they dont move around that much anyway) and i get to watch them better.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

I was the same - she won out on getting on the couch before I even got her home









The bed thing lasted a day or two, but she would only be in there with me for half an hour of whatever in the morning. 

She still sleeps in her crate from 10-11pm to anywhere between 2.30am and 5.30am - it just depends on when I wake up - and then she's back in there with me. It's nice to have cuddles from my little baby before bed and when I wake up


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Nov 11 2004, 05:33 AM
> *I feel like the mean mommy...We plan to crate train our puppy and not allow her to sleep with us.  I have three children (of the human kind) who never slept in our bed.  I have friends that still have six year olds in bed with them.  Anyway, I'm the cranky type when I sleep.  I'm a light sleeper to begin with, and well, let's just say hormones play a role (one of those things my mother never told me about!)  The thought of having my husband in there with me is bad enough some nights, I cannot imagine a pup.  Now that's not to say that I wouldn't let her sleep with my children, but I think she'd have to be completely potty trained and fully grown before I'd allow it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15960*


[/QUOTE]
So...is she sleeping with you yet?









~Elegant


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

SaltyMalty,
Don't feel one bit bad about using the crate. Jolie slept in the crate for 7 years before we let her sleep with us. Sadie is fine in her crate. She sometimes will take a nap with my daughter or my husband, but at night we use the crate right next to the bed. I have a small piano bench that we sit it on. We also put a dark pillow case over the top because we have one of those crates that opens at the top and the front.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

So far, so good...she's using the crate. We have it set up inside the ex-pen so she goes in and out during the day. At night we shut the door. She whimpers for about 5 minutes then settles down. Unfortunately, last night she pooed in the crate so she got her first bath this morning. But I'm the one to blame because I think she needed to go out and I didn't wake up! That's a mom with three kids for ya! So tonight, I'm getting up at 2:00 am to take her out. She is doing great with her tinkles and hasn't had an accident yet! I take her out every one to two hours and she goes tinkle every time. I hope I don't jynx things!!!


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

Yeah, you might have to take her out during the night for the 1st couple of weeks. At first we took Coconut out every 2 hrs. even during the night, but we eventually moved it to 3, and now it's just once in the middle of the night, and i somehow got my husband in charge of that one. There have been a few nights where we all slept through the alarm, and Coconut would just be ready to go at 7:00am and she didn't have an accident or anything. I'm so proud of her learning so well!

But the first night we somehow thought that she would sleep through the night, but she pooped in her crate 4 times and didn't let us know. We just woke up because of the smell. And believe me, i was sleeping very very light that night! Every move she would make, i'd jerk up to look at her. Mmmm.... minus those 4 times, of course!







But since then, we've implimented our system.
She does very well, and i'd say she could probably go through the night, but we're very careful since that 1st night. A lot of that should also be attributed to her being sick, though, too.

GOOD LUCK! It may be tough getting up in the middle of the night on these cold winter nights, but it'll get easier and easier.


----------

